# buttlöffel, wurm am spintwister, posenmontage



## chippog (20. Juni 2001)

thomas liess anfragen, ob jemand zu den methoden, buttlöffel, wurm am spintwister, posenmontage, erfahrungen breit treten kann. als mod schäme ich mich fast(!), nur die erste methoder, dafür aber ausgiebigst getestet zu haben. das mit der pose werde ich im november (by night) auf flundern nachholen und zwar in freizeitboothäfen mit beleuchtung. dort sammeln die sich mit etwas glück und können sogar mit sichtkontakt beangelt werden. einfachste metode meiner meinung nach ist ein mit einem heringsstreifen beschwerter sechser haken an einer fünfundzwanziger schnur. das ganze wird verführerisch im ein bis zwei meter tiefem wasser auf und ab bewegt. plötzlich erhebt sich ein fast runder schatten vom boden, der mir gerade noch völlig leblos erschien...... mit der pose müsste es aber auch am tage möglich sein an gleicher stelle die flunder zu jagen. das mit dem löffel ist, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, eine hervorragende methode, die neugierde und vor allem auch die konkurenz der platten anzustachel. lässt sich in irgendeiner form ein fischähnlicher löffel, pilker oder ähnliches in die montage einbauen, erhöht sich die ausbeute um einiges, soweit ich das selber habe testen können. das gilt von der küste genausogut wie vom kutter aus. am fängigsten ist meistens der haken direkt oberhalb vom löffel, manchmal aber auch der, der hintendran hängt. und nun her mit den erfahrungsberichten samt beim testen der tips:------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## havkat (20. Juni 2001)

Moin Chippog!
Mit der Pose auf Platte ist Fischen vom
Feinsten!
Habe ich in Dänemark, vom verankerten Boot,
schon oft praktiziert. Sonne und ´ne leichte
Brise sind ideal. Knapp über Grund stellen
und abtreiben lassen. Dann langsam wieder ein
holen und das Ganze von vorn. Knallharte Bisse und im Durschnitt grössere Fische als
mit Grundmontage. Vielleicht sind die grösseren Plattis agressiver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Juni 2001)

Da shöhrt sich wirklich Klasse an. Ich hab es noch nicht versucht aber werde es noch dieses Jahr nachhohlen.
Bishehr habe ich nur auf Grund gefischt.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2001)

Funktioniert das auch vom Ufer (Hafen, Mole) oder habt ihr nur Erfahrungen mit vom Boot?
MfG


----------



## Franky (20. Juni 2001)

Ich habe irgendwo einen Beitrag über Plattfisch auf Jigheads mit Wattwurm... Ich such mal!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## TinkaTinka (21. Juni 2001)

Hai !Die Geschichte mit dem Jig klapp super !!!
In dem Artikel im Blinker wurde ein PendelJig mit Wattwurmbeködert und an der Spinnrute geführt.
Beides hatte ich in Norge nicht sondern habe einen normalen 5 Gr Jig mit Heringsfetzen beködert, die Platten haben gut und heftig gebissen und an dem feinen Geschirr gabs jedesmal nen Super Drill.


------------------
*** Grüße von Achim ***
** Mitglied IG-Angeln **


----------



## havkat (21. Juni 2001)

@Thomas
Bei ausreichender Wassertiefe und leichtem
Rückenwind klappts auch vom Kai.
Achtung wenn dort die Pose langsam und gemüt-
lich abtaucht und stehenbleibt oder langsam
abwandert. Entweder Taschenkrebs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder
Aal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## havkat (24. Juni 2001)

Moin, Moin!
In der neuen "R&R" ist ein Artikel über´s
Posenfischen auf Dorsch und Plattfisch.





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2001)

spannend leute! mehr davon!! und ab ans wasser, ausprobieren. sobald ich zeit habe, geht es bei mir los mit der pose. welche empfehlt ihr eigentlich? gleitpose scheint angeraten?

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Angelheini (25. Juni 2001)

Hallo chippog,ich habe desöfteren schon im Strelasund die Plattfische mit der Posenmontage beangelt, vom Boot, wie vom Land im Hafen aus.
Da ich ja auch ein verkappter Friedfischer bin, hatte ich dann mal meine großen Strömungsposen in Tropfenform (12 - 16 gr)ausprobiert, am Vorfach ein paar kleine! gelbe und rote Perlen dran und ab ging die Post.
Das hat wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht, geht natürlich nur bei wenig Wasserbewegung. Vom Boot aus mußte man auch nicht weit auswerfen, einfach am Boot hinunter und treiben lassen.
Die Wassertiefen betrugen so um die 2 Meter herum.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2001)

@angelheini! na da brauchst du ja noch keine gleitpose. bei mir geht es von land aus mit 2 meter erst los. 4 bis 8 ist eher normal. das geschier dürfte dementsprechend schwerer ausfallen. ich bin auch dabei mir eine posenausrüstung für das spätsommerliche makrelenangeln zusammen zu stellen. da ist alles zwischen 3 und zwanzig meter drin. diese ausrüstung müste ja eigentlich auch auf platte in den tiefen erfolgreich sein. mal sehen, was ich da zusammenfusche...

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## havkat (26. Juni 2001)

Moin Chippog!
Schlanke Laufposen mit gut sichtbarer, langer
Antenne. 10-30g Tragkraft, je nach Drift und
Seegang. 
Mit Pose auf Makrelen? Auf die gute, alte Tour was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## chippog (28. Juni 2001)

hast recht, alte tour auf makrelen, die einheimischen machen das hier zum teil mit langen bambusruten mit toppgeknoteter angelschnur samt den üblichen rotweissen posen, und das seit je her. köder ist hier ganzer kleinsthering samt sprotten bis zu sieben zentimetern länge. ich selber lasse einfach mit zirka zehn gram beschwerte schnur einen solchen heringsfisch auf die fängige tiefe absinken und benutze entweder die rutenspitze oder den finger als bissanzeiger. allerdings sind makrelen ja keine plattfische. trotz alledem und wie immer, 

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juli 2001)

Hi Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






das mit der Posenmontage werde 
ich mal dieses Jahr in Dänemark
testen.Habe meine Platten bis 
jetzt auch nur mit der Grundangelei
gefangen.

Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





   Der Dorsch1


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Juli 2001)

Moin!
Das Posenangel auf Butt werde ich auf jeden Fall auch noch dieses Jahr ausprobieren. 100 pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------

